# Questions from a tiny backyard vineyard



## rich251076 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi,

I am in the process of setting up a small vineyard in my back yard. Here is what I was planning:

I am in Holden, MA. Zone 6a on the USDA map.
4 x 24 foot rows.
4x4 posts at the end of each row, 5ft above ground, 2.5 feet below set in quickrete - no post anchoring. Top wire training. I was going to use wire vises to setup the training wires.
t-posts between plants supporting the training wires.
3 plants per row spaced at 6, 12, 18 ft.

I see a lot of information on setting up bigger setups but not so much on tiny vineyards. I'd be grateful for some help in answering my questions please:

1. Can you recommend a good easy, forgiving and vigorous table and wine grape for my zone. I tend to like sweet wines like Moscato d'asti is that down to the grape of the processing?

2. Sinking just the post 5ft above ground and 2.5 feet below am I ok without post anchoring on such short rows?

3. For plant spacing, is every six feet to much or to little - can I go higher density and still do top wire training?

4. What kind of yield can I expect from a tiny vineyard like this? Note - I am aiming more for aesthetics and the pleasure of growing as much as anything.

Anyone else in MA, any other advice?

Thank you kindly, appreciate any advice on this journey.

Rich


----------



## lilvixen (Apr 24, 2017)

I found great information from my local university Cooperative Extension on varietals and growing recommendations in my area, so I did a search for MA. I skimmed the pages and they don't look like as thorough as mine was, but maybe they'll help:

https://extension.unh.edu/Fruit-and-Vegetable-Fact-sheets/Grapes

https://ag.umass.edu/fruit/ne-small-fruit-management-guide/grapes


----------



## bakervinyard (Apr 24, 2017)

@rich251076, I'm from Ma. as well. little north of Boston. No advice on growing grapes in Ma. But any time you want to talk just ask. 
Couple of questions I have. Have you done any research on growing Grapes ? Have you had your soil tested ? Good Luck, Bakervinyard


----------



## Johny99 (Apr 24, 2017)

rich251076 said:


> 1. Can you recommend a good easy, forgiving and vigorous table and wine grape for my zone. I tend to like sweet wines like Moscato d'asti is that down to the grape of the processing?
> 
> 2. Sinking just the post 5ft above ground and 2.5 feet below am I ok without post anchoring on such short rows?
> 
> ...


1. Can't help there but if there are any vineyards in your area visit and ask. I've never found one that isn't helpful.

2. I'd worry a little bit, but I understand you may not want a guy wire. You can sink another post 4-5 feet into the row and then a diagonal back to your end post. With wet soil I'd be worried your wires will sag.

3. I use a 5 ft spacing with VSP and have read of as little as 3 ft. If your soil is rich, higher density can help control vigor. 

4. Once you are fully mature, you can figure from 10-30 lbs a vine depending on vigor and how you choose to crop it. 

Have a great time. As my wife says, "they look better than weeds".


----------



## salcoco (Apr 25, 2017)

I would use the t-posts for each plant and they will also support the training wires. makes for a stronger trellis as well as support of wines.

I would check Double A nursery for recommendation for grapes in your area.

Sweet wines are made in the winery. what is required are good grapes that survive your winter and reach ripeness. the rest is process.

Six foot spacing is fine just insure adequate nutrients fo the grapes. 

The suggestion to do soil testing is sound. your county agent should be able to provide the service a well as recommend nutrients to add to soil before you plant.

Good luck


----------



## garymc (Apr 25, 2017)

If your vines are 6 feet apart, then you have 3 feet of arm in each direction for each vine. Your end vines are 6 feet from the end post. If you put them 3 feet from the end post, they would be 3, 9, 15, and 21 feet.


----------



## jenkinsr (Apr 28, 2017)

Look for Disease resistance varieties, Corot Noir, Regent , Arandell, Cayuga White, all are zone 6a and make great wine. Double A Vineyards is an excellent suppler. Wineries can grow the more difficult varieties, they have better spray equipment to prevent disease.


----------

